# Christmas gift knives



## stephen45710 (Dec 12, 2020)

I've been working on these as Christmas gifts. The ulu and dagger blades were purchased on Ebay and I made the handles from wood acquired here on woodbarter. I actually forgot the type of burl - if someone can identify it I'd like to know  .The two pocket knives are woodcraft kits. The all-wood knives are something I wanted to try. I think one might be letter opener and I like the soft spread knives.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 12, 2020)

Nice! I’m especially fond of that folding knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2020)

You have been busy! Terrific gifts! They will be cherished! Have to agree that the foldup knife is my fav! Followed by the Ulu knife! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 13, 2020)

Great job on those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 13, 2020)

I like em all! That ulu is very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 13, 2020)

Great looking knives! I would bet on box elder burl for the ulu scales.


----------



## stephen45710 (Dec 13, 2020)

El Guapo said:


> Great looking knives! I would bet on box elder burl for the ulu scales.


Thank you! The last picture of the folding knife has scales cut from the package you sold me last week. I think you indicated that it was elm burl.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 13, 2020)

stephen45710 said:


> Thank you! The last picture of the folding knife has scales cut from the package you sold me last week. I think you indicated that it was elm burl.


I believe it was a kind of elm burl... river elm or something like that... I am not 100%, but that’s what I recall. They all look great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice line up. I like the locking folder best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 13, 2020)

I love that ulu. Do you have an Etsy site?
Very nice! Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## stephen45710 (Dec 13, 2020)

BangleGuy said:


> I love that ulu. Do you have an Etsy site?
> Very nice! Thanks for sharing


Thanks. I don’t have an Etsy site. Just make gifts for friends and family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 14, 2020)

Great knives,how do you like the woodcraft kit?


----------



## stephen45710 (Dec 14, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Great knives,how do you like the woodcraft kit?


They are nice. I wait for sales and then buy several. They are great gifts.


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 14, 2020)

stephen45710 said:


> They are nice. I wait for sales and then buy several. They are great gifts.


I’ve been looking at those for awhile,I need a new pocket knife.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

